# torque steer???



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

alright here is the deal i have noticed that my car wants to pull to the right. i dont believe it is the alignment. if i drive down the road coasting the car holds a straight line. if i touch the gas a little the car veers to the right. i have noticed if i set the cruise and let go of the wheel it will pull right. anyone else experience any of this? i have had other front wheel drive cars and never noticed anything like this. i have appointment tomorrow at dealership and just wanted some imput before i ask the dealership. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's alignment. if you set cruise and it does that, it's definitely not torque steer. torque steer is from heavy acceleration.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> that's alignment. if you set cruise and it does that, it's definitely not torque steer. torque steer is from heavy acceleration.


that is what i was thinking but what about when i throw it in neutral and the car holds a straight line? i can be coasting about 50 in 6th and the car will hold a straight line and as soon as i touch the gas the steering wheel will turn just a little to the right. any ideas


----------



## 032.5SerSPecV (Mar 16, 2004)

droppinbottom said:


> that is what i was thinking but what about when i throw it in neutral and the car holds a straight line? i can be coasting about 50 in 6th and the car will hold a straight line and as soon as i touch the gas the steering wheel will turn just a little to the right. any ideas


 Your Diff could be out of Whack....do you do a lot of Burnouts or wheel hops off the line these actions could contribute to issues.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

its alignment, and if it is torque steer it should pull to the left on a spec-V, not right. i dont think its the diff, cuz if he is going in a straight line and an LSD was whaked, it would either lock the axle straight or let it free loose, both dont sound like it would make it pull to the right, espesically if he was kroozin in neutral and it was doing straight. but i could be wrong. what did the dealer say?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

took it to the dealer and the tech could not notice anything so i took the gm for a ride and showed him what it was doing. he didnt know either he said he would contact nissan and hopefully would have an answer for me today but sofar no news. i know it is not road crown. which is the first thing the dealership wanted to tell me that it was.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My car pulls to the right on acceleration after an incident that derimmed my front pass. side tire, it did do it a little before the accident but now it's about twice as bad. My car also has worn ball joints, control arm bushings, steering rack, tie-rod ends, etc, I'll fix all that before I go and get it aligned.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Under heavy acceleration the car will pull to the left because the shaft is shorter on the drivers side then the passengers side


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> its alignment, and if it is torque steer it should pull to the left on a spec-V, not right.





vector03 said:


> Under heavy acceleration the car will pull to the left because the shaft is shorter on the drivers side then the passengers side



It won't always pull to the left, sure the half shaft is shorter, but that only matters if you floor it when the wheel is PERFECTLY straight, and if the wheel is perfectly straight chances are it won't pull at all unless the road is uneven. If the wheel is turned at all it will pull to that side. Go punch it halfway through a right turn and I guarantee you it will pull to the right, same thing with a left turn.


----------

